# Inkscape kopiert Bild statt Vektor



## Gast170816 (28. April 2014)

Die Frage gibt's öfter online, aber eine konkrete Antwort für meinen Fall hab ich nicht gefunden.

Ich nutze Windows.
Wenn ich in Inkscape copy paste machen will kopiert es mir ein Bild statt die einzelnen Vektoren.
Das ist natürlich ein riesen Problem, weil ich sonst alles doppelt machen muss. Wie kann man das beheben?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Mai 2014)

Hi,
hast du es schonmal mit STRG+D (Duplizieren) oder ALT+D (Klonen) versucht?

Grüße


----------



## BettyXAF (16. Juni 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass du beim paste and copy in Grafikprogrammen oft nur den Bildschirminhalt zwischenspeicherst / kopierst, nicht die Funktionen die zum Ergebnis führen. Wenn du sie verschiebst, wie von MacEnroe vorgeschlagen, wird das "gesamte Konstrukt" (Bild inklusive der definierten Vektoren) verschoben. Leider gibt ist mir keine allgemeingültige Regel bekannt wann, wie zwischengespeichert wird. Das hängt auch damit zusammen, wie gut die Programme in die OS-Architektur integriert sind. Inkscape soll auf allen Plattformen "gleich" laufen und muss deswegen Kompromisse machen. Bei einfachen Grafiken (Tiff, pics) macht das keinen Unterschied (weswegen das Problem bei GIMP etwa nicht vorkommt), bei Vektoren einen erheblichen…


----------



## Gast170816 (19. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.
Jetzt ist das schon eine Weile her und ich glaube, was ich dann noch so gelesen hab und selbst probiert habe, das ist evtl. was, wenn irgendwie Speicher im Hintergrund voll ist.

Bei Inkscapeforen hieß es, man kennt den Fehler, aber er ist nicht genau definierbar/nicht reproduzierbar.

Ich glaube mit mal auf und zu machen, oder andere Programme zu machen gings...oder als anderes Vektorformat speichern und dann nochmal probieren... es war jedenfalls eine Situation, die eben nur manchmal auftrat und andere Male nicht, obwohl ich da genau das selbe gemacht habe.


----------

